# Help With Costume Ideas



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

well you may have seen this but here is one for hubby. it's just a mask so plus size shouldnt be a problem i'd think









http://www.halloweenasylum.com/dr-grim-scary-halloween-mask.aspx

here's one with x large sizes although a voodoo priestess apparently looks much like a pirate woman with some bones








http://www.purecostumes.com/halloween-costumes/01006/voodoo-priestess-adult-costume.html

sorta brainless reply i know but just trying to help


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thankyou Gus I hadn't seen the mask but I love it and hubby already has a black robe so I could just add a few bones and a shrunken head staff for him awesome thankyou and I had seen the priestess I am not sure I like her I agree she looks more like a pirate


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

Dreads seem to be synonymous with voodoo and are probably the best place to start I'd think








http://www.purecostumes.com/halloween-costumes/70502/voodoo-dreads-costume-wig---black.html

and probably some sort of bone staff or a bandanna or bone necklace
http://www.voodoocostumes.com/outfit/category/voodoo-costumes/

animal prints seem to show up a lot too -- maybe you can get something like that at Joann Fabrics. And the skull face paint in one of the costumes above also isnt a bad idea.

top hat anybody?

















Come to think of it i think face paint can go a long way -- that skull thing on the top half of that bond viliian's face looks pretty awesome

I think you might be able to make a tophat perhaps -- but i'd just buy one personally


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

there were two wwf wrestlers bigger men one was papa shango the other was Kamala both of them were black men however?? as for a woman maybe Calypso from pirates of the Carrabean may be you could be a pin cusion doll still a couple themed


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

I like that idea as well might be cooler than the mask temp wise as well thankyou for taking time to help me


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

thanku ihauntu I'll look them up


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been contimplating doing the voo doo /witch doctor or Mad Scientist... Both are still running strong... LOL.. 

But I too am a plus woman and have more ideas for the priestess and the costume would be pretty cool, compaired to The Mad Scientist's assistant !!! Hmmmm 
Anyway, I have been saving chicken bones to make neckless's with. And was thinking of using some to also make the witch dr/ hubby a crown. And then bones for earrings, was thinking of useing a non pierced ear ring clip and glue a bone on that and clip to my nose or his. Could also use a small skull and add hair to it and tie it up and hang from bone and bead neckless. And He the witch Dr definatly needs a skull staff. 
As far a clothes go, it is very cold here in Oct, so no short stuff for us. I was going to find an old pair of hubbys slacks and cut them off about mid calf and slice them up to mid thigh, using a rope for belt, hanging from it would be a medicine pouch, a voo doo doll, some animal hides and more bones, shoes would be sandles and then around ankles I was going to use about 2-3 foot of twine and use big brown beads, bells,bones,tied colored scraps of material and then wrap and tie that around ankle. Get some animal print material and wrap it over his shoulder down to his waist (tarzan style) the just paint tattoos on him... 

For myself I will be doing some of the same, sandles and ankle dress.. But for the dress I am going to use and old floor length dress and give it that tatter tore look, then use colorfull scarf and hang then down from waist attached to a rope belt. Also have a voo doo doll or several hanging from belt. Then just using animal print materials for top half of dress draped over original dress. And for my neckless I was going to use skulls and bright colored beads. And for my hair which is short, I would going to use colorfull scarfs and just wrap them around and up... Paint my face with bright colors..

These are just ideas in the first stage of planning.. Good luck with yours and keep us posted.. And of course share your ideas as well @[email protected]

Here is my first attempt at blogging, I have added some pics and ideas that I have found here and the web. My blog.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

wow mumbo songs awesome the weather varies here never know how to dress lol but I love your ideas and I will keep u posted on more ideas thanks for sharing


----------

